# Mark Jones' Antinominianism



## Justified (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm thinking about buying Mark Jones' book _Antinomianism_, but I wanted to get all of your opinions on the merits of the book. What think ye?


----------



## mvdm (Dec 16, 2015)

Excellent book. Great primer on the history of the antinomian controversies and gives current day application/warning for the Reformed church today.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 16, 2015)

Perhaps the book's most significant insight is that antinomianism refers to more than a simple denial that the moral law has any place in the life of a New Testament believer. Consequently, he is able to demonstrate how antinomianism permeates many aspects of contemporary theology. It offers well-researched and convincing arguments to the cheap soundbites of many of today's hipster Calvinists.

My advice: buy it, read it, and re-read it. I only finished reading my copy on 30 September and already I am considering reading it again.

BTW, his book _A Christian's Pocket Guide to Jesus Christ_ is outstanding, and he has a new book, published by Banner of Truth, entitled _Knowing Christ_.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 16, 2015)

My advice to "but it" (instead of buy it) was probably not the best advice I have ever given.


----------



## johnny (Dec 16, 2015)

I liked it a lot, (not overly long) can be read in a weekend.
I must re-read it again, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 16, 2015)

I think he overreaches in places when characterizing some branches of the Reformed world today. In spots, he seems to mischaracterize broad swathes of the church based on the views of a few writers who live on the edge of those branches. This makes the book, perhaps, more alarming in tone than it needs to be. Other than that, it's a helpful call to avoid falling into antinomianism. I've consulted it several times since first reading through it, and now and then while writing I will ask myself, "What would Mark Jones say about this?"


----------



## MW (Dec 16, 2015)

The book is not going to be your one stop reference, but it meets an important need in bringing the subject before the attention of the public who by and large are not considering the place and function of imperatives in the Christian life. It utilises a range of biblical, historical, doctrinal, and practical insights. Knowing a little about the pre-history of the book I can say that the author has made every effort to ensure he has presented the subject in a most positive and profitable manner even though it was necessary to pinpoint the problems connected with the teaching of others.


----------



## Justified (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks all.

Matthew, where do you recommend one go after this book? Are there any other good secondary sources on the topic?


----------



## MW (Dec 16, 2015)

Justified said:


> Matthew, where do you recommend one go after this book? Are there any other good secondary sources on the topic?



Probably Kevan's Grace of Law. Overall it is a good treatment, although there is a failure to distinguish law and grace on important points and a lack of appreciation for some of the Puritan polemic, especially Rutherford's. There are other works of a more critical nature but this one provides a good constructive analysis. After this book the reader will be ready for primary sources like Burgess' Vindiciae or Rutherford's Spiritual Antichrist.


----------



## Justified (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you very much, Rev. Winzer.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 17, 2015)

It is an excellent book, and one of the best I read in 2014.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 21, 2015)

I am about 2/3 the way through this book which I thankfully found in our church library. It is eye-opening and informative.

Unfortunately for me, if Mark Jones is right, I may be guilty of some antinomian tendencies and not quite as "Reformed" as I thought I was. I have Kevan's Grace of Law and must now go back and re-read it.

Bottom line: I would highly recommend Mark Jones.


----------

